# Hdmi, Drm, And The Charge



## kynalvarus (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got a HDMI Micro cable for my Droid Charge, and while it mostly works, there appear to be a number of lockouts on popular media apps that limit its usefulness. There are apps on the market for the Droid X to bypass these. Does anyone know of a way to bypass the DRM on a rooted Charge?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a bypass on most of the roms for the Charge. Start playing your content, then plug in your HDMI cable.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

So what was this HDMI port exactly intended for if we can't use it to watch movies etc?


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had no problem playing anything other than NFL Mobile. If I can get that to work, it'd be sweet. No idea about Netflix or movies bought off the Market though...


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> So what was this HDMI port exactly intended for if we can't use it to watch movies etc?


You can watch movies fine. It's the DRM that's preventing the playing of movies via the HDMI output. Load a movie without DRM protection on your SD card or watch movies recorded on the phone and it works fine.


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

You can also play games in huge format woot. I use the n64 emulator on my tv


----------



## pezboy (Aug 18, 2011)

xmoox said:


> You can also play games in huge format woot. I use the n64 emulator on my tv


I would love to play emulators on my charge, but without support on any joysticks/gamepads, I can't get into it. I hate the virtual buttons and have to look at my phone to use them (which eliminates the awesomeness of hooking it up to a tv for gaming (except that others can watch). My wife's X2 works great with an emulator and Wiimote or PS3 controller. Wish the Charge did...


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

pezboy said:


> I would love to play emulators on my charge, but without support on any joysticks/gamepads, I can't get into it. I hate the virtual buttons and have to look at my phone to use them (which eliminates the awesomeness of hooking it up to a tv for gaming (except that others can watch). My wife's X2 works great with an emulator and Wiimote or PS3 controller. Wish the Charge did...


I just ran this and got "Your device appears to be supported." It supports the GS II so maybe it supports the Charge as well?


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

That app does work with the charge. i use it all the time for star fox 64


----------



## Pegi (Aug 31, 2011)

I use it to watch Netflix no problem

Sent from my humble charge using Tapatalk


----------



## pezboy (Aug 18, 2011)

charlie_c said:


> I just ran this and got "Your device appears to be supported." It supports the GS II so maybe it supports the Charge as well?


That's AWESOME! I tried using that app a while back and it did not work with the Charge. The latest update got it working and I didn't realize it. Thanks SO much!!!


----------

